# What would you Charge?



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

I already have a horse, but decided to maybe start boarding 1 or 2 other horses.

we have a 13 acre farm, and four acres of it is really nice pasture.
I want to know how much I should charge for the following services:

-24/7 pasture (or as long as you want)
-a stall will be offered to your horse in bad weather. I can fill it with anything you like!
-Daily grooming, accompanied by a massage.
-feeding from 1 to 4 times daily; I will add anything, feed anything you want/use.
-I will exercise your horse for up to six days a week; you can plan your regime, and what you want done. I can do 1 hour long hacks, jumping, lunging, basic Dressage, stamina workouts, 1/8 -1/4 mile gallops, etc.
-I can bathe your horse whenever you like, and administer or apply medications. 

-I can schedule any appointments you want for you horse, and will take care of them (if you like)
- I can do icing and heat/sweat therapy daily if needed.
-I live about 100 feet from all of these pastures, and I am here 7 days a week, so I will always be keeping an eye out for your horse!
-You can come visit and ride your horse on all of our wooded trails, whenever you like.

I live 30 min away for the Tryon International Equestrian Center (If you don't know what that is, its the place that will be holding the 2018 FEI Equestrian World Games!!!)

I can switch up, Add, or take away anything you like, and a boarding price will be tailored to your horses wants and needs.


I will charge feed and bedding separately, as different feeds and bedding cost different prices

For all of the amenities listed above, I will charge $270, all the way up to $300, depending on the horse.
(feed, bedding and supplements NOT included.)

I will not charge you extra to pick up your feed, as I make runs all over town, and your feed is bound to be in one of my shops that I visit.

This is more of a quite retreat/rehabilitation boarding package, And I would prefer someone who has a older horse, or a horse recovering from any kind of surgery, strains, or an accident.

trying to offer affordable high quality horse care/boarding for people who want to go on vacation, or can't spend a lot of time exercising/caring for their horse...plus, I would love to do this a a job/hobby!

I live in NC, for price reference.
Thanks!
inkunicorn::blueunicorn:inkunicorn::faceshot:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Massage, grooming, exercising and all the other usual stuff, wow, good deal.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks! 

I was thinking about working as a stable-hand/groom, but then I thought why not work for your own business!


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

Sounds great


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Just be careful to screen your boarders cause I know plenty of people who would take advantage of that in a bad way.

For the right boarder it's an awesome deal, on both ends if you enjoy the work and want the experience.

I put a of training into our own boarder but got frustrated as the owner could care less about it and I wasn't getting anything back.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think you are offering what would cost about a grand a month in my part of the world. 

I suggest you offer a normal 'full board' package (example: daily turn-out, hay, owner supplies hard feed but you feed it, stall/turn out cleaned daily) for a typical for your area price, or a bit lower, and then price your more unusual services separately, and per service. Then the boarder can add what they want, each month.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would make it very clear that the $270-300 per month does not include feed, bedding etc. That could become an issue. 
Make sure you have insurance to cover you for this type of care. 
If your area has high boarding prices then just stay around the same price for the basic board, feed bedding stall cleaning etc.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I just want to add that 4 acres isn't much. With 24/7 turnout your nice pasture will not be nice for long. You might want to limit turnout or section it off for rotation. Can you fence off more land for pasture? Three horses would be pushing the limit for what you have.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

Avna

that sounds like a good idea! didn't think about that.
Thanks!


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

DanisMom said:


> I just want to add that 4 acres isn't much. With 24/7 turnout your nice pasture will not be nice for long. You might want to limit turnout or section it off for rotation. Can you fence off more land for pasture? Three horses would be pushing the limit for what you have.


almost all of the pastures are 1-2 ft long grass.
and with correct rotation, it will usually stay like that all summer.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yogiwick said:


> Just be careful to screen your boarders cause I know plenty of people who would take advantage of that in a bad way.
> 
> For the right boarder it's an awesome deal, on both ends if you enjoy the work and want the experience.
> 
> I put a of training into our own boarder but got frustrated as the owner could care less about it and I wasn't getting anything back.


Yes, i will be very careful! 
It would be awful to be in a situation like that


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

zephyr911 said:


> I already have a horse, but decided to maybe start boarding 1 or 2 other horses.
> 
> we have a 13 acre farm, and four acres of it is really nice pasture.
> I want to know how much I should charge for the following services:
> ...


If the horses are actually in the pasture 24/7, four acres is not going to sustain even 2 horses. (much less 3). 

You will need to be absolutely clear that you will not actually offer 24/7 pasture turnout.




zephyr911 said:


> -Daily grooming, accompanied by a massage.


What type of massage? Are you certified in any type of course?



zephyr911 said:


> -feeding from 1 to 4 times daily; I will add anything, feed anything you want/use.


Are you also supplying the feed or is the owner responsible to supply the feed? (Be clear on that.)



zephyr911 said:


> For all of the amenities listed above, I will charge $270, all the way up to $300, depending on the horse.
> (feed, bedding and supplements NOT included.)


I think $300 is pretty darn CHEAP to offer all that. If you ride the horse 6 days a week, you are essentially training the horse for free. 

Is $300 a month enough for your TIME to do all these things?


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

beau159 said:


> If the horses are actually in the pasture 24/7, four acres is not going to sustain even 2 horses. (much less 3).
> 
> You will need to be absolutely clear that you will not actually offer 24/7 pasture turnout.
> 
> ...


I get rain at least 2 times a week, and with lots of sun it stays 1-2 ft long all summer with one horse, lots of chickens trampling all over it, 10 sheep, and rabbits. i think it can handle one more horse (like I said, would prefer only one horse)


I also stated very clearly in my first message that I was NOT going to supply any feed/bedding/supplements.

Like Avna suggested, I will charge $270 for full board (grooming included, free) and not include any other amenities, but offer them separately to add, if they want,

also as I stated, This is for someone who has an older horse/rehabilitating horse/ horse who needs therapy.....so I won't be Riding for 6+ days a week, I will probably be doing very long walks, lunging, and over all very light fitness. and "riding" for that type of horse will probably be 30 min. a day, very, very light work loads.


----------



## PaisleysMom (Feb 22, 2017)

I think what you are wanting to offer sounds great - but the price is very low. I would be careful with the type of people you work with in this type of situation. When you offer things at a cheap price, you don't always get the best people. 

Personally, as a boarder myself, I would not want anyone touching my horse aside from doing his basic daily care. So while I appreciate your willingness to help out a boarder, I would not pay for the service, with the exception of maybe hand walking during for a injury. 

I also want to add too that usually full care includes the farm providing the feed and bedding. Most folks who want full care usually don't have the extra time to pick up feed or arrange a hay delivery or buy bags of shavings. You often run the risk of the boarder running out of feed and shavings and you having to pick up the slack. You mention being okay with getting the hay and grain anyway - why not just add $75-100 to the monthly cost and still let them tell you what they want fed. Then you are avoiding a messy itemized invoice every month to cover your added expenses - just include it all and round up a bit.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

PaisleysMom said:


> I think what you are wanting to offer sounds great - but the price is very low. I would be careful with the type of people you work with in this type of situation. When you offer things at a cheap price, you don't always get the best people.
> 
> Personally, as a boarder myself, I would not want anyone touching my horse aside from doing his basic daily care. So while I appreciate your willingness to help out a boarder, I would not pay for the service, with the exception of maybe hand walking during for a injury.
> 
> I also want to add too that usually full care includes the farm providing the feed and bedding. Most folks who want full care usually don't have the extra time to pick up feed or arrange a hay delivery or buy bags of shavings. You often run the risk of the boarder running out of feed and shavings and you having to pick up the slack. You mention being okay with getting the hay and grain anyway - why not just add $75-100 to the monthly cost and still let them tell you what they want fed. Then you are avoiding a messy itemized invoice every month to cover your added expenses - just include it all and round up a bit.


Thanks for your input!
I agree with the whole not wanting someone to be all over my horse, but, I will state clearly that this is not for just any horse, only ones who are older/owners don't or can't take care of the horse, or someone who doesn't have the time to rehabilitate or bring back a horse from surgery.

And unless they state clearly that they wan't to buy their horses feed/stall fillings/care supplies, I will automatically pick up everything for them. 

If Someone wants to board at my farm, I will invite them over for a full day, and make sure they have a very clear understanding of what they want/what they ask for, and more importantly, if they are a good fit. If not, I will be very blunt about it in telling them so (I'll be nice about it also.... Just a clear understanding... lol


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

Also, Since I live right by TIEC, I guess I will raise the price. shnazzy-pricey area if you ask me.
Price really will depend on the person/horse for me.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I'd probably inquire into your backup plan if you cannot perform these duties. No offense, but riding is dangerous business, and the flu can hit even the strongest equestrian hard.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

mmshiro said:


> I'd probably inquire into your backup plan if you cannot perform these duties. No offense, but riding is dangerous business, and the flu can hit even the strongest equestrian hard.


Oh yes, 

My mom was a professional race-horse groom, and my sister can do whatever needs to be done, I have a back-up team!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

zephyr911 said:


> -I will exercise your horse *for up to six days a week*; you can plan your regime, and what you want done. I can do *1 hour* long hacks, jumping, lunging, basic Dressage, stamina workouts, 1/8 -1/4 mile gallops, etc.
> 
> ...
> 
> also as I stated, This is for someone who has an older horse/rehabilitating horse/ horse who needs therapy.....*so I won't be Riding for 6+ days* a week, I will probably be doing very long walks, lunging, and over all very light fitness. and "riding" for that type of horse will probably be *30 min*. a day, very, very light work loads.


You said one thing in your first post, now you are saying something different. 

So I would advise you to have everything clear-cut when considering a real client, because I've been very confused by your explanations thus far.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

beau159 said:


> You said one thing in your first post, now you are saying something different.
> 
> So I would advise you to have everything clear-cut when considering a real client, because I've been very confused by your explanations thus far.


Just saying what i CAN do, 
And if you have a horse that is further along in his rehabilitation/recovery, Light gallops, light stamina workouts, basic flatwork, and lunging are _required _for the process of recovery, and getting back into shape.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

and as for senior horses, some of those exercises can be performed, as most senior horses still do require fitness regimes/workouts.
Of course very light/and careful workouts


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

zephyr911 said:


> Also, Since I live right by TIEC, I guess I will raise the price. shnazzy-pricey area if you ask me.
> Price really will depend on the person/horse for me.


Shnazzy-pricey area or not, your pricing must be consistent, fair, and reasonable but enough that you make a profit. Customers talk to each other. If one customer finds out you are charging someone else less for the same thing, your customers will not be happy.


----------



## zephyr911 (Apr 23, 2017)

updownrider said:


> Shnazzy-pricey area or not, your pricing must be consistent, fair, and reasonable but enough that you make a profit. Customers talk to each other. If one customer finds out you are charging someone else less for the same thing, your customers will not be happy.


I meant which services they ask for, everyone will want something different, and want it tailored to their wants and needs


----------

